# netbootdisk <- wer kennt sich damit aus?



## Slizzzer (17. Februar 2005)

Moin!

Ich habe mit dem Tool von www netbootdisk com eine Netzwerkfähige Bootdisk erstellt. Funktioniert auch ganz gut. Ich kann booten und Netzwerklaufwerke per net use einklinken. Die Verzeichnisse kann ich anzeigen und Dateien editieren, etc.
Nur kann ich keine *.bat-Dateien starten!

Sinn und Zweck ist eigentlich, einen Client von Diskette zu starten und dann ein Unattend-Setup für Windows 2000 zu starten. 

Wenn ich die unattend.bat starten will, dann erhalte ich die Meldung "file not found". Hä? Ich seh sie, ich kann sie kopieren, editieren, aber sie ist nicht auffindbar, wenn ich sie ausführen will?

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Gibt es alternativen zu Bootdisk?

Einen RIS-Server hab ich nicht. Die Installimages liegen auf einer "normalen" Windows 2000 Maschine. Wie macht Ihr das?

Gruß
Slizzzer


----------

